# Article on Instructors



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes I read that article on another forum I follow, and agree with what is said in the article.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Article? It's a blog and reading her blog entries, the words "ax" and "grinding" come to mind.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

thesilverspear said:


> Article? It's a blog and reading her blog entries, the words "ax" and "grinding" come to mind.


I don't really care what you call it. It has some very good insights.


----------

